# help from rescuers



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

I am a breeder and recently found out that one of my pups was "rescued" and adopted. The dog is not only on a breeding contract, he is also on a purchase contract that requires he be returned to be me in any event that the owner can't keep him. I have contacted the rescuer and explained my position and asked for her to put me in touch with the adopter.
My questions are: 1-shouldn't a rescuer contact the breeder 1st? 2-what can I do or say that may convince the rescuer to cooperate?

Any help is welcome.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. We don't track down the breeder first. There was a pretty heated discussion on this topic a few months ago.  The rescuer may or may not have the papers and all the facts.

I would contact the rescuer. Explain that you are the breeder, about your contract, that the owner was well aware of it and that you are not only willing to take this dog back but legally he/she should have been returned to you. I would scan the signed contract into a pdf form to email to the rescuer so he/she can see that you have your ducks in a row.

Have you talked to a lawyer to see where you might stand? Is this the same dog in MI? Now...do you really want this dog back? If the dog went through a rescue he/she has been neutered/spayed so the breeding contract is out the window. If the dog has gone to a good home, would you be willing to leave him/her there?

How old is this puppy? How long did the person have him?


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

If he is in a good home I would be content to leave him there. He is 16 months old. Yes he is the dog that was in Michigan, now in Illinois. I am not concerned about breeding or anything other than ensuring he does end up in a good home. He is a working line gsd, the rescue advertises as a great dane rescue, so I'm not so sure there is much knowledge of what is an appropriate home for this dog. From the info I have the "rescuer" is a friend of the owner and is well aware of the contract. Like I said, I just want him in a good home. I did tell her as much in an email.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

How was the rescuer supposed to know he was bred from you or on a contract?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, if you don't receive an answer from her then I would have a lawyer send her a letter and the previous owner. I would think that would be pretty tough to enforce from Texas though. 

All you really want is for the new adopters to contact you and be aware that he is a working line dog that will need training and good leadership. I don't know if I would tell the rescuer that first off though.

Hopefully some breeders will chime in so you can get their experience and input on this.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Jax, I agree the legal options are not much of an option. As you said, if I could talk to the people that have him and ensure they are equiped to handle him and will provide a stable home for him I will be much more at ease.

Sure makes me much more hesitant to ship out of state again...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe you should explain that. If I were the new owner I would want to know his background and be in contact with the breeder. Maybe you should approach the situation with that. If they feel threatened that you are going to take their pup then they won't contact you but if they feel secure that you just want to make sure the pup is ok and that you will support him for his life then they would be more likely to contact you.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

well said. I'll try.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say I find your concern commendable Jeff 
Rescue here in PA does have a strict policy of always notifying the breeder that they have their dog (as I am sure many others do as well) IF that info is known. The breeder is given the opportunity of taking their dog back. In the rescues 30 plus years in existence...and many many notifications...only two breeders have ever responded...one took their dog back..the other sent a donation and asked the rescue to place. 

To answer the question of how would a rescue know.....owner surrenders to the rescue are asked for the breeder info...and if it's a shelter dog...sometimes the owner provides that info to the shelter. 

Of course...people aren't always honest...and there are strays, etc....so sometimes their background cannot be found out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if the 'rescuer' was well aware of the contract, I would have 'thought' the ethical thing to do would have been to contact you 

Since the rescuer won't give you the adopters information, I would explain that you want to make sure the dog is in a good home vs enforcing the contract, and ask the rescuer to have the adopter contact you...That way the adopter has the ball in their court, if they don't, well I"m not sure how you could track them down

I also commend you for being dedicated in finding out if he has gone to a good home


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you all for your insight. I spoke to the rescuer today. She knew of "a breeder", but due to the advanced stages of the owners illness there wasn't much getting all of my info, so she sought a good home. We spoke at length and she agreed to share my info with the adopted family and vice versa. I feel SO much better about where he is. He is with a man who has had a working line gsd who died at the age of 14 a little over a year ago and he is just now ready to open his heart to another gsd.

Thanks again!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad you got some relief!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's wonderful!! So glad it's working out!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

glad everything worked out and he got placed with someone who knows what they're getting!! Props for being so concerned for the dogs well being as well. Thanks for caring!!! We need more of that!


----------

